# Lia



## Lorri (Jan 24, 2014)

Here are some photos of Lia.


----------



## RubyFelicity (Aug 26, 2013)

beautifull


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

Lia looks beautiful.


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Pretty lady  more pictures if you can.


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Wow georgeous eyes on a georgeous kitty


----------



## ZiggysSlave (Mar 3, 2015)

Ooh she's gorgeous


----------



## Maldives (Mar 12, 2015)

Oh what a sweetheart she's gorgeous


----------

